# We have a new BH!



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja and I passed the BH test despite some... er... difficulties last night at Anacapa Working Dog Association's DVG trial, in Ventura, CA. Although we had some interesting things happen and I was a ball of nerves (I forgot to do the pace changes during the on-lead part of the test), we made it!

We have video and as soon as my friend edits it, I'll post it on this thread. We also have a picture we took with the judge, complete with her medal


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good job!!!! I get nervous too when I get in the obedience ring so I sure understand!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations!







May I ask how long you have been training for this?


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats!!







Were you on the field first or long down first?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

congrats, i am working on getting two BH's and I am excited and cant wait. Would love to see that video!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, we have been training since puppyhood but I was not at a good club for the foundation, and then I had to take about 7-8 months off training because of knee surgery and recovery, plus finding a new club... I'm at a much better club now, and we've been training 'seriously' for the BH since late March. Since then we've been 'fixing' things that we learned badly at my old club, and they've been helping me be a better handler... so this really is a huge accomplishment for us. I wasn't even going to do this until September but my friend Dana twisted my arm. She and her Malinois finished her SchH2 with a 271, including a 95 in tracking!

We did the long down first.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: NatWell, we have been training since puppyhood but I was not at a good club for the foundation, and then I had to take about 7-8 months off training because of knee surgery and recovery, plus finding a new club... I'm at a much better club now, and we've been training 'seriously' for the BH since late March. Since then we've been 'fixing' things that we learned badly at my old club, and they've been helping me be a better handler... so this really is a huge accomplishment for us. I wasn't even going to do this until September but my friend Dana twisted my arm. She and her Malinois finished her SchH2 with a 271, including a 95 in tracking!
> 
> We did the long down first.


Thanks for letting me know...it certainly takes a lot of dedication to get that far! Gratz, again!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!


----------

